# 18 months and 32 inches



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

So we had my DD 18 month check-up today she weighed in at 22lbs (bitty) but 32 inches (tall) sooo its official we need to move her from her snug ride 35 to a convertable (rear facing).. Give me some ideas. I really really need it to be under $100 like $90 tops.

Deanna


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

nak--our lo is 17 mo., 28 pounds, 33 inches. we had a snug 35 too. target is selling a britax convertible this week for 100. hope this helps.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't believe the Snugride (either version) is outgrown by height until baby's head is within 1" of the top of the hard shell. So if your LO's height is in her legs, then you still have a ways to go.

ETA: Huh. Interesting. I just read the manual, and it seems to have a hard-and-fast height limit. That's news to me.

If you are looking for a convertible for a tall kiddo, don't get the Roundabout (I think that's the Britax mentioned above). They're short. AFAIK, most of the taller-shelled convertibles are above the $100 mark


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

It does thanks.. I'm going to see if my parents can give us a hand with the expense.. We had the air compressor on our car go kaput (livig in southern AZ) $1500 and our roof get orn off in a wind storm ($1,00 deductible) all with in the past two weeks... SO ummm yea were kinda tapped out right now.

Deanna


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

pics of her currenty in the snug ride thoughts?

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Ceciliasmom/100_1922-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Ceciliasmom/100_1921.jpg


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

octobermom, sorry to hear about your run of luck  I did check the $100 at Target tdoay. It is the Roundabout50 which actually has the same height limit as the regular Marathon they have for $165! I'd buy it. DD1was similar for height and weight at 18m, and she just now hit 40lbs at 5yo; she easily could have rf past 3 in the Roundabout. Seems like a great price on a seat you'll get a lot of use out of!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the help.. We ended up going to target because the sales were too good to pass up. Britix wise they only had the Marathons which while nice were over our price range and didn't knock us over. We ended up choosing a Graco myride for $109 with tax.. Anyways came home and installed it I really like it but I'm thinking I need to lower the harness straps down a slot? What do you think it seemed the right height when I first tested but when we did it IN the car it seemed too high??

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Ceciliasmom/100_1925-1.jpg

close up of harness

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Ceciliasmom/100_1926.jpg


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep, you need to lower them. They should be at or below her shoulders. I was going to suggest looking at the My Ride, since Target was having such a great sale on them, but you beat me to it! I think you'll be happy with it!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Just to chime in I LOVE my MR! I hope you like it too (and yes, move the straps down).


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

okay could she really be at the lowest slot at 18 months? I tried lowering it a position to the second slot from the bottom and it was still over her shoulder no matter how I tried to sit her up the only way the strap was below her shoulder was at the lowest slot??? She is at the top slot in her snugride 35 which is why I upgraded her... this says it fits a 5lb newborn but I can't really see how..
Eaither way could she really still be at the bottom slot? My camera is recharging so I'll have to take pics latter.

Deanna


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Pictures would definitely help. Is her bottom all the way back or is she slouching? That can make a difference.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

We figured it out.. Shes on the second from the bottom once it was in the car it fit diffrent than just in our house..

the harness strap one tightened is JUST belwo her shoulder.. (and yes I know the chest clip was too low)


----------

